# Quick Grammar Check (Four Headlines)



## Shadow_Stallion (Jun 4, 2010)

So... I'm curently working on a picture of a fake playboy cover for dogs. This requires me to write some witty headlines: but since my english is far from perfect (I'm Swedish), I'd appedciate if someone could correct any mistakes I've made.

These are the headlines that I need help with:

_*"Which collar is best for your pup?"*_ 
(Is it "Which" or "What"?)

_*"A tale from the tailraiser"*_ 
(Is "a" or "the" correct? Should I write "tail raiser" instead of "tailraiser"?)
_*
"Don't miss this special all working dog issue" 
*_(Does this sentence work at all?)_*

"Rufus is prowling for new prey" *_
(Is _"on a prowl for new prey"_ better?)


I usually don't care that much about a few grammatical errors, but in this case, it feels like any text flaws will screw up the entire pitcure.

Feel free to rewrite the headlines any way you want, just keep them about the same length as before and don't change the meaning too much.


Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Atrak (Jun 4, 2010)

Shadow_Stallion said:


> _*"Which collar is best for your pup?"*_
> (Is it "Which" or "What"?)


Which is correct.

_*



			"A tale from the tailraiser"
		
Click to expand...

*_


> (Is "a" or "the" correct? Should I write "tail raiser" instead of "tailraiser"?)


Try tail-raiser.
_*



			"Don't miss this special all working dog issue"
		
Click to expand...

*_


> (Does this sentence work at all?)


_*
*_No, it doesn't._*




			"Rufus is prowling for new prey"
		
Click to expand...

*_


> (Is _"on a prowl for new prey"_ better?)



Prowling for new prey sounds less passive.


----------



## Poetigress (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd go with "Rufus on the prowl" (if Rufus is the one pictured on the cover), and leave the prey part out.


----------



## Shadow_Stallion (Jun 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No, it doesn't.



I was afraid of that. Do you have any suggestions how I can re-write the sentence? 

I think the problem might be that "working dog" is a bad synonym for a word that exists in many Germanic languages â€“ a type of dog, bred to preform a certain task: hunting, guarding, herding etc. ("brukshund" in Swedish).
What I'm trying to communicate is that this is a special issue that only will feature this kind of dogs.


----------



## Hauke (Jun 4, 2010)

Maybe you could make the working dogs sentence work as a headline by putting "Working Dogs" in bold, or in a larger type.

Since headlines don't actually need to be sentences, you could also try something like "This issue:  nothing but WORKING DOGS"


----------



## Poetigress (Jun 4, 2010)

It strikes me as the kind of thing that would be across the top of the cover in all caps: "SPECIAL WORKING DOG ISSUE"

Of course, that still isn't going to help if people don't know what "working dog" means. What breed of dog is the character on the cover? Maybe you could go more specific: "herding dog issue" or "police dog issue" or something like that.


----------



## Shadow_Stallion (Jun 4, 2010)

Poetigress said:


> It strikes me as the kind of thing that would be across the top of the cover in all caps: "SPECIAL WORKING DOG ISSUE"



Exactly, that was my plan. 



Poetigress said:


> Of course, that still isn't going to help if people don't know what "working dog" means. What breed of dog is the character on the cover? Maybe you could go more specific: "herding dog issue" or "police dog issue" or something like that.




Yeah, as I wrote before; "working dog" is a poor synonym for the word I'm looking for, but it's the best one you have in the English language I'm afraid.

But alas, I think you're right. I should probably be a bit more specific and we-write the sentence. 

It's a German Shepherd Dog on the cover by the way.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 4, 2010)

Are they going to actually be doing their work, or is that just the types that will appear?


----------

